# Turmeric and Calendula Soap Fragrance ideas?



## KiwiMoose (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi - I want to get a batch of the above underway today or tomorrow.  I have calendula petals that i was thinking I might scatter into the cavity molds before pouring the soap so that they are on top of the bar.  And put a few ground ones in the bar itself with some turmeric powder.

However - what do I scent it with?  I have some sweet orange EO here - but we all know how long that lasts.  I have a ton of Litsea but don't want to use it for this soap as I've just done a castile with the same and I want this soap to be significantly different.

I want a delicate fragrance that 'goes with' the 'gentle' theme of the soap.

Palmarosa? Bergamot?

Any ideas most welcome.


----------



## Relle (Nov 21, 2019)

Are you looking for EO's or FO's ? Your post is in the FO section, so wasn't sure what you use.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 21, 2019)

Relle said:


> Are you looking for EO's or FO's ? Your post is in the FO section, so wasn't sure what you use.


Could go either way - i guess EOs go better with the theme of the soap too.


----------



## Relle (Nov 21, 2019)

I don't use EO's much, but what about Clementine or Tangerine for the orange colour element. Also here are some FO's going from the orange theme colour.
https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/orange-fragrances


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks @Relle - I have heard that Blood Orange sticks quite well for citrus.


----------



## Carly B (Nov 21, 2019)

Chamomile.


----------



## Aromasuzie (Nov 21, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Hi - I want to get a batch of the above underway today or tomorrow.  I have calendula petals that i was thinking I might scatter into the cavity molds before pouring the soap so that they are on top of the bar.  And put a few ground ones in the bar itself with some turmeric powder.
> 
> However - what do I scent it with?  I have some sweet orange EO here - but we all know how long that lasts.  I have a ton of Litsea but don't want to use it for this soap as I've just done a castile with the same and I want this soap to be significantly different.
> 
> ...


With Bergamot, you have the issue with phototoxicity.  Mandarin essential oil has a "softer" aroma than the orange and there's always grapefruit as well.  Palmarosa would be a good choice as it's more of a "middle note" rather than the "top notes" of citrus so I would expect the fragrance to last longer.  I've been using a lot of copaiba essential oil and that has more of a resinous fragrance. What essential oils do you have available?    You could always look at mixing the essential oils, 1 part palmarosa with 3/4 parts citrus


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Nov 21, 2019)

I had a customer request Bergamot/Tangerine.  I think it sounds great and it will be one of my first scents when I start making soap again but I might still try in a bubble bar before then


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 21, 2019)

Relle said:


> I don't use EO's much, but what about Clementine or Tangerine for the orange colour element. Also here are some FO's going from the orange theme colour.
> https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/orange-fragrances


Thanks for posting this link!  I’m one of those people that likes my FOs and colors to match.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 21, 2019)

I've made it!  I used Litsea 5g, Palmarosa 5g, Bergamot 10g and Neroli 5g.  Phew - is it just me or is neroli STRONG! So much for a 'delicate' fragrance.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 21, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've made it!  I used Litsea 5g, Palmarosa 5g, Bergamot 10g and Neroli 5g.  Phew - is it just me or is neroli STRONG! So much for a 'delicate' fragrance.


Strong at first...


----------



## Relle (Nov 21, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've made it!  I used Litsea 5g, Palmarosa 5g, Bergamot 10g and Neroli 5g.  Phew - is it just me or is neroli STRONG! So much for a 'delicate' fragrance.



Neroli is strong, I've always loved it, but got some in a soap swap some time ago and never used it. To me it smelled off, like a strong urine smell  .


----------



## dibbles (Nov 22, 2019)

The blend sounds very nice. I am a neroli lover!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 22, 2019)

dibbles said:


> The blend sounds very nice. I am a neroli lover!


It was almost as if it got stronger as I was mixing.  Not so bad just in the measuring cup, then I added it, mixed it, split the batch and coloured, then as i was pouring it into the molds it was getting right up my nose!  By the time i popped them in the oven it was almost overwhelming.  And I didn't even use much!  I quite like it too - but it flies in the face of of a lovely turmeric and calendula 'gentle' soap to have a strong smell.  Wish I'd stuck with just the Palmarosa and Bergamot.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 22, 2019)

I think I'm allergic to Neroli.  It's been almost 24 hours since I made this soap and I haven't stopped sneezing since.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 23, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I think I'm allergic to Neroli.  It's been almost 24 hours since I made this soap and I haven't stopped sneezing since.


While I rather that reaction than others I've had (throat swelling, coughing asthmatically), it doe suck that you are having a reaction at all. Feel better and stay safe.


----------

